# random baby fish in tank



## PeteTheGreek (Sep 27, 2006)

I have 3 rbps around 5 inches...bought them around 1.5 inches...and for two weeks had my friends cichlid in here...which they hadnt eaten until today..and when i got home today i had a ton of fry..but i dont know if they were the cichlids or the p's...i didnt notice the p's doin anything crazy..and i check my tank all the time and somehow didnt notice the eggs either...would the cichlid had been able to wait tht long to have the babies? or what


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

I dont think its the rbps. IMO it might be the cichlids. At 5'' they are still young, unless they're growth was stunted. What size tank? I dont think its a good idea to place those p's with other fishes.


----------



## LRM (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure cichlids aren't live bearers.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Where did your friend have his cichlid before?Solitary or no?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

5" reds.........don't count on it.......chiclid could have been fertilized before laying the eggs.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ya u got a fertilized cichlid


----------

